# Safe boost for R34 N1 turbos on R32 engine?



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi guys can anyone tell me the benefits of using r34gtr N1 turbos instead of the standard r32gtr turbos?

What boost can the r34 N1 turbos safelly run?

If this a good turboo upgrade?

Thanks, Jay.


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

i loved my r34 n1 turbos. made 520hp at 1.4 bar

recommend them highly


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158082-how-search-stuff.html


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I've had an eye out for some of these for ages, don't come up very often do they.


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

MIKEGTR said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/158082-how-search-stuff.html


.... yes of course, thats obviouslly the best place to find out about r34 N1 turbos on an R32 engine!? 

.... have you even used the search when trying to find such info? I used it, and i certainlly didnt find the info i was looking for, wasted time veiwing through the search results in hope of finding the hidden information (hidden in a load of pointless threads that are nothing to do with the search results) ..... i never found it so i started this thread. 

I will use the search when it might benefit me.

Now go and find some threads you may be able to add something constructive to.


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

major beeftank said:


> i loved my r34 n1 turbos. made 520hp at 1.4 bar
> 
> recommend them highly


Is that fitted to an R32 or R34? Will they perform the same in both?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/100697-n1-turbos.html

I love a smartarse newbi . 

Suggest u read the full content of that thread


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

GTRPokerPro said:


> Hi guys can anyone tell me the benefits of using r34gtr N1 turbos instead of the standard r32gtr turbos?
> 
> What boost can the r34 N1 turbos safelly run?
> 
> ...


Yes, they are a good upgrade over the standard turbos. If putting them onto an otherwise standard engine I wouldn't go any more than 1.4bar. Even so, you'll likely find you need up rated injectors, mafs, and clutch if you start to up the boost (i.e power) too much past 1.2bar..


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

dan-hipgrave said:


> Yes, they are a good upgrade over the standard turbos. If putting them onto an otherwise standard engine I wouldn't go any more than 1.4bar. Even so, you'll likely find you need up rated injectors, mafs, and clutch if you start to up the boost (i.e power) too much past 1.2bar..


And fuel pump


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeh forgot that one!


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

MIKEGTR said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/100697-n1-turbos.html
> 
> I love a smartarse newbi .
> 
> Suggest u read the full content of that thread


Haha thanks, sure beats the last link.

Gotta love a smartass aint ya  , i will still be a smartass after 1000 posts .... its just i will be far smarter by then :chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

GTRPokerPro said:


> Now go and find some threads you may be able to add something constructive to.


Sorry to disappoint you but that is unlikely to happen on this forum


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks to all who responded, im thinking of buying an r32 that allready has a good engine spec, it has all the injectors, pump, cams, bearings, pistons uprated.

The r32 in question allready has the r34 N1 turbos fitted.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but that is unlikely to happen on this forum


Lol I resent that comment


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

Will it be faster than my golf tdi?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I am incabable of lying. Draw your own conclusions from that:chuckle:

Glad the OP has got sorted.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Faster than a Golf TDi???!!! How f***kin fast is a Golf TDi??!!

I run my N1s at 1.4 bar, but if I was doing an extended track session, I would reduce this to 1.2bar to reduce the heat and extend the life of the turbos, as 1.4 is putting them out of their efficiency range, but the .2bar does give me about 35bhp more.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

GTRPokerPro said:


> Thanks to all who responded, im thinking of buying an r32 that allready has a good engine spec, it has all the injectors, pump, cams, bearings, pistons uprated.
> 
> The r32 in question allready has the r34 N1 turbos fitted.



did you not read my message on your other thread?
the engine only had 1 piston replaced, and not with uprated items.
stock pumps put back on, oil pump drive not uprated either.

be sure to check receipts on this car.


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

jimmy1234 said:


> did you not read my message on your other thread?
> the engine only had 1 piston replaced, and not with uprated items.
> stock pumps put back on, oil pump drive not uprated either.
> 
> be sure to check receipts on this car.


Hi mate i think there may be some confusion on cars, ive not linked or shown any info about the r32 with r34 n1 turbos, im not sure how you are managing to tell me the car has only had 1 piston replaced, no uprated items and stock pumps.

I will go and look on the other thread i started, i guess ive missed something out myself.


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

markM3 said:


> Faster than a Golf TDi???!!! How f***kin fast is a Golf TDi??!!
> 
> I run my N1s at 1.4 bar, but if I was doing an extended track session, I would reduce this to 1.2bar to reduce the heat and extend the life of the turbos, as 1.4 is putting them out of their efficiency range, but the .2bar does give me about 35bhp more.


Nice info there cheers, im looking to have a reliable spec, something running less power/boost than its capeable of but when i feel the need to go balistic its not a problem.

Haha @ the TDI ..... i was joking but as seen as you asked a question i will answer it lol .... 
they can be pretty fast, mine is only a turbo (from an Audi 3.0 tdi) and some larger injectors off 270 bhp and 400 lb-ft torque  .... its only 204 bhp 320 lb-ft at the moment.

Decided i need some real boost, which is why im here


----------



## GTRPokerPro (Feb 16, 2012)

jimmy1234 said:


> did you not read my message on your other thread?
> the engine only had 1 piston replaced, and not with uprated items.
> stock pumps put back on, oil pump drive not uprated either.
> 
> be sure to check receipts on this car.


Cheers Jimmy i have just been and veiwed that thread, correct i did not see your post untill then, its clear you know what car im talking about ..... thanks for the information!


----------



## fujin (May 4, 2015)

major beeftank said:


> i loved my r34 n1 turbos. made 520hp at 1.4 bar
> 
> recommend them highly


Was that at the fly or wheels? and what where your supporting mods?


----------



## Mr Bizzle (Jul 17, 2008)

Post mining if i've ever seen it.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Now Lads
lets not get carried away with boost.
Fact.
Fit a decat pipe to an R32 with 34 turbos and it will overboost to destruction !

The wastegate is too small to release the pressure.

And they are Not steel internals they are Inconnel.

All can be found if you search, but you have to persevere.
cokey


----------



## fujin (May 4, 2015)

*just trying to get over 500hp*

Right now im running this set-up

1992 BNR32

[POWER]
BNR34 N1 Twin turbo @1.2 BAR
MINES VX-ROM ECU
HKS EVC Boost controller 
TOMEI Head gasket
TOMEI Cam shaft type B
Slidable Cam gears @ 0
GREDDY Timing belt
NGK Racing plugs #8
TOMEI 600cc Injectors
TOMEI Fuel pump
GREDDY suction kit 
MINES R35 MAF 
HKS SQV Blow off valve
HKS Inter cooler
BNR34 Down pipe
Strait exhaust pipe

[COOLING] 
GREDDY Oil cooler kit
KOYO Radiator type-s

[BODY]
NISMO Sway bar
NISMO Engine mount
NISMO Trans mission mount
ZZR Coil over
HICAS deleted
NISMO twin plate clutch 
ENDLESS Brake kit

MINES said im at about 460hp right now, just want to know if 1.3 or 1.4 will put in over 500. MINES said @ 1.3 or 1.4 there is risk of damage due to stock internals @ 1.2 im 100% safe. But like i said i want to see over 500hp, any advice would be great, i drive it everyday and just started tracking last month.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I know a few people running higher boost than 1.2 on stock internals. Depends on the map.


----------



## J13ME (Apr 24, 2015)

cokey said:


> Now Lads
> lets not get carried away with boost.
> Fact.
> Fit a decat pipe to an R32 with 34 turbos and it will overboost to destruction !
> ...


This man speaks the truth.. I know.. LOL


----------

